# Just got MICRO T!! TIPS???



## snotrod666 (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey There just got my MICRO T they have been backordered sense x-mas. I do not know a whole lot about RC CARS. But this thing is sweet. Straight out the box I got a 6 min run time. I loosend all the screws that had to do with motor, trans. They were very tight. I upgraded to BALL BEARINGS in the wheels. Now on a 40 degree day I got 7 1/2 min. run time. Will I get a longer run time when weather warms up??? Was doing some serious jumps broke Back right hub. Fixed that, now today I did same jumps and smacked the curb broke front left steering arm, FIXED That. Man this thing is fun. Parts are cheap. Anyway what should I do next??? I am thinking shocks WHATS OUT THERE??? All customs?? or are companys making upgrades??? Hope to here from some people!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We make bodies and Ball bearings that it for now www.brpracing.com


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

pick some brp stuff up its Great


----------



## snotrod666 (Jan 10, 2007)

What kind of stuff I already have bearings, I do not need a body right noe any other stuff available??


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

I make dampened shocks and steering links for the micro-t. Check out my e-bay store 420 Tech. r/c.


----------



## snotrod666 (Jan 10, 2007)




----------

